# little help



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok guys I have been looking for new tire for my brute narrowed it down two choices 30 backs skinney / wide combo or 31 outlaws I thought I wanted the backs but after doing alittle research a tire that digs my not be what I need i like the way my 29.5 paddle let me know what ya'll think


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I personally would just stay with the laws, but the 30x11 backs all around sure do look good


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

IMO everyone saying the backs dig terribly is all hype. But, that's just my opinion. You will absolutely love 30" backs, i sure do love mine. Keep in mind, although the outlaws are considered a paddling tire, they will still dig. The backs MAY dig a little worse, i just don't think it's enough to worry about. In some situations it doesnt matter what tire you have, if you're in something bottomless and your frame is sitting in the mud the mud could careless what tire you have.

Last weekend i went riding at Busco which is very rutted and has some nasty holes. We ended up meeting a group of guys with brutes. One had 31 outlaws, the rest had 29.5s. The guy with 31s did not hit a single hole but i put my brute next to his and there was about .5" difference in height between his 31 laws and my 30 backs, with the laws being just that .5" taller.

We then hit a hole, i was the first to get in there. My 30" backs did great, very little effort to get through it. Then the guys with 29.5s tried it and they had to work much harder IMO. These were all brutes, all had 2" lifts etc, the norm. 

I can't say how much of this was rider or how much was tire. I was the only one with 30" backs, the other 3 were 29.5 laws that hit that hole.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

If they only made a 29.5 in a 14 inch wheel


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

the Sbacks do look good but they weigh more than an outlaw does so it will be a little harder on the drive train. Personally I like the laws and have never had any issue with them.


----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)

i've run wide 29.5's, narrow 29.5's, combo of 31's, and c-locked 32's. many of the guys i ride with had 28" or 30" silverbacks last year and now all have 30's or 32's. honestly, its a close call. neither the laws or backs have ever let me down. the 31 narrows do ride really nice, though, but they are REALLY narrow.

narrow 31's vs wide 29.5's;









wide 31's vs wide 29.5's:









the 31's do dig more than the 29.5's, so in all reality, i'd just get whichever you can get cheaper.


----------

